
The switch that saved a Moon mission from disaster - paulygarcia
https://www.bbc.com/future/article/20191108-the-switch-that-saved-a-moon-mission-from-disaster
======
tlb
> CBS switched to a studio where two actors dressed in spacesuits simulate the
> Moonwalk.

You can see this at
[https://youtu.be/7_II3gYd3LE?t=120](https://youtu.be/7_II3gYd3LE?t=120)

> NBC, meanwhile, commissioned puppeteer Bil Baird to build astronaut
> marionettes. Baird (who would train Muppet creator Jim Henson) operated the
> puppets from an overhead gantry above a simulated lunar landscape

I can't find video of this, but I'd love to see it.

